# Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass



## flasha (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne mal wissen welches Schlauchboot ihr empfehlen würdet. Wichtig wäre vorallem das dies für mind. 2 Personen ausgelegt ist, geringes Packmass, Lattenboden und preislich ca. 300 € kostet oder auch gerne weniger. Es darf auch gebraucht sein solange es sicher! und gut ist. Eingestzt soll dieses nur im Süßwasser z.B. Seen in DE. 

Gibt es überhaupt etwas brauchbares in diesem Preissegment?


----------



## Frühaufsteher! (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Hallo Flasha,
das würde mich auch interessieren. 
Die Schlauchboote von JRC, Zeepter, Allroundmarin,..., jeweils ab 2,70 m besser 3,xx m Länge erscheinen mir zum Angeln für 2 Mann gut geeignet. Die Boote werden i. d. Regel mit Latten-/Luft-/Aluminiumboden verkauft, wobei der Lattenboden die "billigste" Variante ist. Neupreise etwa ab 500,- € aufwärts. Deshalb kommt wohl nur ein Gebrauchtboot in Frage. Oder kennt jemand ein robustes Neuboot im Preissegment bis 300 €?


----------



## Twister_Jigger (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*



flasha schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde gerne mal wissen welches Schlauchboot ihr empfehlen würdet. Wichtig wäre vorallem das dies für mind. 2 Personen ausgelegt ist, geringes Packmass, Lattenboden und preislich ca. 300 € kostet oder auch gerne weniger. Es darf auch gebraucht sein solange es sicher! und gut ist. Eingestzt soll dieses nur im Süßwasser z.B. Seen in DE.
> 
> Gibt es überhaupt etwas brauchbares in diesem Preissegment?




Wo soll das Boot denn genutzt werden?

Grüße

Twister


----------



## flasha (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Hallo Twister,

hatte ich oben bereits erwähnt. Hauptsächlich in den sauerländischen Talsperren wie Sorpesee oder Möhnesee und eventuell für die ostfriesischen Kanäle wenn ich dort mal wieder zum "urlauben" bin.


----------



## flasha (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Hat keiner einen Tip für mich/uns?


----------



## Zepfi (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Schau dich nach einem gebrauchten Zeepter etc um. Für 300Euro findest aufjedenfall kein neues Boot das eine passende Qualität hat. Ansonsten kannst dir gleich ein Schlauchboot für 50Euro aus Supermarkt hohlen ansonsten würde ich lieber ein wenig mehr Geld ausgeben
Wenn du bequem zu 2. fahren willst dann würde ich ein Modell mit 2 Sitzbänken nehmen die gehn dann meistens bei den 3m Modellen los.


----------



## ZanderSeifi (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

habe mir letztes Jahr auf Ebay ein neues Z-Ray 300 geholt. 2,70mx x 1,50m. Eier damit auf dem Bodensee herum und bin voll zu frieden damit. Ist für 2+1 zugelassen. Mit Latten boden und einer Sitzbank. Habe nen E-Motor dran und ne 90er Batteri.
Kann es alleine Tragen und lege es zum Transport in Kofferraum.
Kam mich mit Versand 330€


----------



## Ines (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Guck mal bei Niemeyer:

AWN-Family Serie, Hersteller:                         AWN,           ab 299,00 €


----------



## flasha (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Super, vielen Dank für die Antworten. Da weiss ich wenigstens wonach ich schauen kann. Gebraucht wäre kein Problem solange es in einem guten Zustand ist.

Jetzt ist das Z-Ray und das AWN Boot nur mit einer Sitzbank ausgestattet?! Wie löst ihr dass da 2 Personen nun drin sitzen können? Kann man da irgendwie eine 2. Sitzbank montieren?


----------



## ZanderSeifi (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Die luftkammern sind groß genug zum bequemen sitzen für einen,oder du nimmst dir nen Brett und legt es drüber vorn, hält auch.


----------



## flasha (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Super danke! Meinst du da passt auch ein Klappstuhl rein? Hatte des öfteren schon Angler gesehn die nen Stuhl in ihrem Boot hatten.


----------



## ZanderSeifi (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Passt auch. Siehst das hab ich auch noch nicht probiert werde ich nächstmal testen . Danke für den tip


----------



## flasha (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Kein Problem. ^^

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ALU-Boden-PVC-Schlauchboot-Sportboot-Paddel-320x150-cm-566kg-1A-Qualitat-/150812540514?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item231d20be62

Finde das dies optisch dem Z-Ray ähnelt. Die Frage ist nur ob es von der Qualität ähnlich ist. Sicherheit geht natürlich vor und da sollte man nicht unbedingt am falschen Ende sparen aber von den Daten ist es doch ok. Ist es möglich das es ein Z-Ray nur ohne Label ist?


----------



## Angler9999 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

ZRAY 300 kurz meine Meinung.

Aufgrund der Packmaße sowie die Möglichkeit das Boot auch vollständig alleine zu bewältigen habe ich das Boot auch gekauft. 

Vorher habe einige andere Boote mit festem Boden getestet. 

Das ZRAY war das einzige das ohne Probleme in den Kofferraum passt. Bedenke, das nach mehrmaligen benutzen das Boot sich anders faltet als im Neuzustand. Das Gewicht, deutlich unter 30 Kg ist auch alleine gut zu händeln. Bedenkt, das ein Schlauchboot unhandlich ist. Die Qualität ist OK. Die meisten Boote waren in der Qualität besser, aber darum geht es bei diesem Preis nicht. Andere Boote waren deutlich unhandlicher. War es das Gewicht oder das Packmaß nach der Benutzung.
Der Boden ist stabil genug um kurz zu stehen. Dauerhaft geht es ohnehin nur auf dem Gummirand zu sitzen. Auch die zweite Person muß dieses tun. Die Bank dient nur zur stabilität oder als Ablage.
Ein E-Motor ist völlig ausreichend.


----------



## flasha (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Danke Angler9999 für deinen Review. Wie hat sich denn das Packmaß nach mehrmaligen Auf-und Abbau geändert? Kriegt man das in einen Golf dann noch rein?


----------



## Angler9999 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Ich denke schon. Ansonsten lege ein Teil der Rücksitzbank um.
Nach dem Benutzen legt sich das Boot anders. Zum einen bist du am Ufer. Das Boot ist naß und evtl. Restluft drin. Auch ist man beim Falten nicht so sorgfältig. 
Ruder sind dabei. Damit kannst du bei Windstille bis wenig Wind auch länger auf dem Wasser sein. Für Elektromotor, Batterie und Ladegerät wirst du allerdings das Gleiche noch mal hinblättern müssen. Hierzu gibt es genug Trööts im AB. Ein 100 Euro Echolot reicht dann auch aus.



Kauf dir das Boot, wenn es nicht paßt findest du immer einen abnehmer.


----------



## flasha (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Dank dir Angler9999! Werd es am besten einfach mal Testen, sollte es net in Ordnung sein, schicke ich es einfach wieder zurück.


----------



## ZanderSeifi (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Kannst dier auch ne sperrholzplatte auf den Lattenboden legen , da kannst auch stehen glaub ich mal.;+


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Stehen kannst du auch auf den Latten. Nur ist das Boot insgesamt nicht so gut fuers Stehenangeln. Außerdem ist das zusätzliches Gewicht zum Wasser zu schleppen. Das war sicher der Hauptgrund fuer die Auswahl des Bootes. Klein und wenig Gewicht, sowie das Packmaß.

Ist auch nicht notwendig, da man auf dem Rand oder Brett hoch genug sitzt.


----------



## ZanderSeifi (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Stimmt und wenn de hoch Sitzen möchtest nimmst dir nen Barhocker mit


----------



## flasha (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Ich muss nicht unbedingt im Boot stehen. Ich werde dann aufjedenfall probieren ob ein Klappstuhl reinpasst. 

Wie ist eigentlich das "aufpumpen" von diesen Booten? Taugen die beigelieferten Pumpen überhaupt was oder sollte man sich doch beim Fachhändler eine gescheite kaufen? Habe noch so ein Teil für den Zigarettenanzünder. Ein richtiger Krachmacher aber ob es wirklich schneller damit geht?! Hmm...


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Der Klappstuhl wird dich behindern.

Das Boot ist komplett. Die Pumpe funktioniert. Natürlich kannst du es auch mit ner E-Pumpe probieren. Bedenke aber, das es aufgepumpt nicht alleine mehr als ein paar Meter bewegbar ist.
Es ist dann einfach zu unhandlich.


----------



## ZanderSeifi (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Von der Pumpe die mit geliefert wird bin ich nicht so begeistert. Habe mir ne Doppelhubpumpe geholt da bin ich schneller damit.
Und wenn de dir noch paar Slipräder dran bastelst kannst gut mit dem Boot alles alleine machen.(ins wasser und wieder raus)|bigeyes


----------



## flasha (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Ärgerlich, vorhin ist eins für 280€ weggegangen. Sofort Kauf liegt bei dem bei 470€. Wahrscheinlich nur ein "Trick". 

Wenn dann würde ich sowieso nur zu 2. fahren. Alleine ist mir ehrlich gesagt doch zu langweilig.  Brauche ein wenig Gesellschaft. Wenn keiner meiner Angelkollegen Zeit hat wird halt die Freundin mitgenommen. 

Habt ihr eventuell noch eine Idee wie man sich da noch Rutenhalten "hinzaubert"? Gibt es sowas auch zu kaufen oder eventuell auch Bauanleitungen zum selber schustern? 

Echo und E-Motor werden sicherlich später noch gekauft. Bis es soweit ist werd ich mich garantiert nocheinmal zu Wort melden.


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*



ZanderSeifi schrieb:


> Von der Pumpe die mit geliefert wird bin ich nicht so begeistert. Habe mir ne Doppelhubpumpe geholt da bin ich schneller damit.
> Und wenn de dir noch paar Slipräder dran bastelst kannst gut mit dem Boot alles alleine machen.(ins wasser und wieder raus)|bigeyes



Kannst du ein Foto posten?
Von den Sliprädern....


----------



## ZanderSeifi (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Habe da keine dran weil ich das Boot vom Auto zum Wasser nur 10m tragen muß. Gibt's bei Ebay (selber machen ist Billiger).

Werd morgen mal Bilder von meinem mit Rutenhalter und Motor reinstellen hier.


----------



## ZanderSeifi (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

so wie versprochen die Bilder vom Boot+ Motor+Rutenhalter +....


----------



## flasha (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Danke für die Fotos. Hast du die Rutenhalter so gekauft oder selber gebaut?  Wieviel Power muss eigentlich so ein E-Motor haben um ein 320cm Boot anzutreiben?


----------



## ZanderSeifi (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Die Rutenhalter hab ich über Ebay geholt kam um die 15€ einer.
Habe bei meinem den VX34 dran ,der voll ausreicht.
Denk bei 320cm brauchst den VX44 oder Besser den VX54 der hat mehr Power, aber auch mehr strom verbrauch.Da brauchst ev ne 2 Batterie. Kommt drauf an ob du Schleppen willst oder nur so paar Hot spot ansteuern willst.
Wie is es bei euch mit Benzin Motoren?





flasha schrieb:


> Danke für die Fotos. Hast du die Rutenhalter so gekauft oder selber gebaut?  Wieviel Power muss eigentlich so ein E-Motor haben um ein 320cm Boot anzutreiben?


----------



## Morton (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*

Muss mal eben mein Senf dazu geben,
 als ehemaliger Schlauchifahrer: 
nimm lieber 3,20, wenn Du damit los fährst,
muss auch noch Verpflegung mit, Angelzeugs u.s.w.. Mit zwei
Mann im 3 m Boot auf der Ostsee war es schon sehr eng....
und stehen wirst Du nicht, wozu, hast doch ein Boot.


----------



## flasha (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot 2 Pers. / geringes Packmass*



ZanderSeifi schrieb:


> Die Rutenhalter hab ich über Ebay geholt kam um die 15€ einer.
> Habe bei meinem den VX34 dran ,der voll ausreicht.
> Denk bei 320cm brauchst den VX44 oder Besser den VX54 der hat mehr Power, aber auch mehr strom verbrauch.Da brauchst ev ne 2 Batterie. Kommt drauf an ob du Schleppen willst oder nur so paar Hot spot ansteuern willst.
> Wie is es bei euch mit Benzin Motoren?



Okay werde ich mal nachschauen. Die Investition wird "irgendwann" getätigt wenn dann kann ich von meinem Onkel erstmal einen E-Motor ausleihen. 

Bei uns an den Talsperren ist nur E-Motor erlaubt und dafür muss man aber erst eine Plakette kaufen damit man diesen auch nutzen darf. Deshalb denke ich, das erstmal "Kraftsport" angesagt ist. 

Die Rutenhalter habe ich auch schon bei 3,2,1 gesichtet...kosten ja nicht die Welt...da braucht man garnicht daran zu denken, selber etwas zu basteln! Danke!


----------

